# Entretien iMac Tournesol



## Goulven (9 Septembre 2004)

Quelqu'un a déjà démonté un iMac G4 Tournesol? Ne serait-ce que pour souffler un coup les ventilos qui font plus de bruit qu'au début...


----------



## imaout (9 Septembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> les ventilos qui font plus de bruit qu'au début...


Je trouve aussi...


----------



## Gallenza (9 Septembre 2004)

SVMMAC n°141 (juillet-auot 2002), ou comment démonter et remonter son Imac G4 avec plein de photos et d'indicatiosn pour t'aider.


----------



## Goulven (10 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour l'info, mais je ne l'ai pas ce SVM Mac... Est-il disponible en ligne?


----------



## Gallenza (10 Septembre 2004)

Si tu ne le trouve pas, envoie moi ton adresse par mail et je t'enverrai le SVMMac par la poste....l'Imac tournesol est sans contexte l'ordinateur que je préfère chez Apple (avec le cube), mais mon choix s'est porté sur un Alubook 12", ce numéro ne m'est donc pas d'une grande utilité ;-)


----------



## SergeD (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai un PDF de 4 MO qui traite en détail du démontage de l'iMac.

Communique moi ton adresse mail à doubrovine.sergeleboncaracterewanadoo.fr et je ne ferais un plaisir de te l'envoyer.


----------



## myckmack (10 Septembre 2004)

@ SergeD : toi, t'as peur des spam, non ?


----------



## nicogala (13 Septembre 2004)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai un PDF de 4 MO qui traite en détail du démontage de l'iMac.
> 
> Communique moi ton adresse mail à doubrovine.sergeleboncaracterewanadoo.fr et je ne ferais un plaisir de te l'envoyer.


C'est sympa, mais c'est encore plus sympa d'indiquer des liens pour permettre à tout le monde d'obtenir ces renseignements...  ton pdf provient bien d'un site non ?


----------



## SergeD (14 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa, mais c'est encore plus sympa d'indiquer des liens pour permettre à tout le monde d'obtenir ces renseignements...  ton pdf provient bien d'un site non ?



J'ai récupéré ce PDF sur le site d'Apple au lancement de l'Imac G4 et le lien n'existe plus, (où je ne sais pas le trouver, une recherche sur Google m'a donné un lien inexistant).
De plus en ne le donnant pas et que je suis un peu maso, j'ai dû l'envoyé avec plaisir à 2 personnes qui me l'ont demandé avec gentillesse. Si tu as un site, je peux te l'envoyer et ainsi tu le  mettras à la disposition du plus grand nombre.


----------



## kitetrip (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi ça m'interesse ! Surtout k'il n'est plus sous garantie donc pas de problème pour le démonter


----------



## SergeD (14 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ça m'interesse ! Surtout k'il n'est plus sous garantie donc pas de problème pour le démonter



Bonsoir, j'attends ton adresse mail.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2004)

Attention à un point à ne pas négliger lorsqu'on ouvre l'iMac....il y a un plot métallique qui assure la liaison thermique entre les 2  parties internes de la 1/2 sphère. Il est impératif de nettoyer ce plot (de l'ancienne pâte thermique qui s'y trouve), puis au réassemblage il faut remettre de la pâte thermique pour recontituer ce pont thermique.

Si on néglige ce point, l'iMac risque de moins bien refroidir ensuite....

démontage pas à pas dispo sur le site xlr8yourmac (accelerate your mac):
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html


----------



## nicogala (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi je connais cette page qu'indique Rémy mais comme apparement il faut utiliser la pate thermique pour le remontage... perso je comptais profiter de l'ouverture lors d'une upgrade de RAM, mais je crois que je vais me contenter d'un coup de soufflette et d'aspirateur en haut et en bas... j'avais déja donné un coup de soufflette (l'air "sec" pour les claviers) dans les pales du ventillo qd celui-ci marchait et un gros troupeau de moutons s'était élevé au dessus du Mac...


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2004)

Même chose pour moi... je vais attendre pour l'ouverture complète un upgrade important de l'iMac (je prévois l'installation d'une barrette 512 Mo sur le slot interne, un changement de Disque dur pour un 7200 tr/mn et un changement du superdrive pour un plus véloce...).

J'en profiterai alors pour faire la poussière!


----------



## Goulven (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que l'histoire de la pâte thermique ne donne pas trop envie de s'y risquer. Je vais aussi aller acheter une bombe d'air sec pour un premier nettoyage. Ensuite je verrai l'article de SVM MAC sur le sujet, peut-être ont-ils une meilleure méthode.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2004)

Nettoyer l'ancienne pâte et en remettre n'est pas non plus insurmontable!

Le plus dur est sans doute de trouver de la pâte thermique (il faut trouver un magasin vendant des composants électroniques)


----------



## MrStone (15 Septembre 2004)

Ceci dit ça impressionne mais c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. A la limite le plus dur c'est de se procurer ladite pâte (dans toutes les bonnes boutiques informatiques) 
Ensuite il faut juste être un peu méticuleux, bien nettoyer l'ancienne pâte en prenant soin d'évaluer la quantité déposée avant nettoyage, afin de remettre gosso modo la meme quantité après coup, et ne pas se retrouver avec une tartine de nutella


----------



## nicogala (15 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite il faut juste être un peu méticuleux, bien nettoyer l'ancienne pâte en prenant soin d'évaluer la quantité déposée avant nettoyage, afin de remettre gosso modo la meme quantité après coup, et ne pas se retrouver avec une tartine de nutella


C'est justement ça qui impressionne, on sous-entend que c'est très important pour éviter de griller son Mac, et en même temps on ne donne pas d'indication ni sur ladite pate (plusieurs modeles? caractéristiques thermiques ?)  ni sur les quantités... juger sur le résidu sec déjà en place pour en mettre du "frais" c'est pas évident : est-ce que ça se rétracte en séchant? etc... bref, pour un truc auquel on demande de faire vachement attention, il n'y a aucunes précisions... c'est ça qui impressionne      

(tiens, je viens de remarquer que je fais des phrases en boucles... on peut lire mon post en partant de la fin...syndrome palyndrome...c'est grave docteur ? :modo: )


----------



## MrStone (15 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement ça qui impressionne, [...] il n'y a aucunes précisions... c'est ça qui impressionne
> (tiens, je viens de remarquer que je fais des phrases en boucles... on peut lire mon post en partant de la fin...syndrome palyndrome...c'est grave docteur ? :modo: )



C'est vrai que ça impressionne 
Mais il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi ! Une noisette de pâte, et hop !

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'Apple a peut-être manqué de précisions et de tact dans les informations fournies initialement, et je comprends les réticences de certains à se lancer dans cette entreprise.
En poussant le raisonnement on peut se dire que la pâte thermique ça doit faire peur aux macusers... C'est vrai, après tout c'est bien un article de beurk par excellence, a priori réservé aux jacky-pc qui mettent des tubes fluos dans les boitiers et qui boostent leur pentium le dimanche 
On est bien loin de la facilité d'accès du premier imac ou des G4


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ....Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'Apple a peut-être manqué de précisions et de tact dans les informations fournies initialement, et je comprends les réticences de certains à se lancer dans cette entreprise.....


 
et pour cause! Apple indique clairement que l'utilisateur Lambda n'a rien à faire à l'intérieur de la boule, seules la carte airport et la barrette Ram inférieure pouvant être installées sans passer par un Centre AppleCare.

L'iMac G5 révolutionne complètement cette approche.... désormais l'utilisateur pourra tout faire lui-même (un site web ad-hoc devant être mis en ligne dans les prochianes semaines pour commander les pièces détachées)


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement, ça refroidit cette histoire de pâte thermique. :affraid: :affraid: Et ça fait très Jacky-PC qui bidouille son boîtier. 

Bref, je n'ouvrirai pas mon iMac juste pour voir.  Le message de Nicogala résume bien nos craintes.  



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement ça qui impressionne, on sous-entend que c'est très important pour éviter de griller son Mac, et en même temps on ne donne pas d'indication ni sur ladite pate (plusieurs modeles? caractéristiques thermiques ?)  ni sur les quantités... juger sur le résidu sec déjà en place pour en mettre du "frais" c'est pas évident : est-ce que ça se rétracte en séchant? etc... bref, pour un truc auquel on demande de faire vachement attention, il n'y a aucunes précisions... c'est ça qui impressionne


----------



## Goulven (15 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne le trouve pas, envoie moi ton adresse par mail et je t'enverrai le SVMMac par la poste....l'Imac tournesol est sans contexte l'ordinateur que je préfère chez Apple (avec le cube), mais mon choix s'est porté sur un Alubook 12", ce numéro ne m'est donc pas d'une grande utilité ;-)



Gallenza, je t'ai envoyé mon adresse par message privé, mais je ne suis pas sur que tu les lises... Et tu ne permets pas l'envoi de mail sur ton adresse... Donc je ne peux t'envoyer mes coordonnées... Peux tu aller lire tes messages privés? Merci d'avance.


----------



## nicogala (23 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai mis en dispo sur mon FTP le pdf officiel du "démontage complet de l'iMac G4" que m'a gentiment envoyé Serge  c'est ici (attention 4Mo !)


----------



## grifter38 (15 Octobre 2004)

Sans vouloir offenser quelqu'un, je souris en lisant ces posts. Sur l'histoire de la pate thermique. Grand utilisateur de PC depuis des années, j'attend mon premier MAC (ibook12") commandé il y a une semaine. ET donc j'ai eu l'occasion de monter plusieurs PC de A a Z et le l'application de la pate n'a rien de compliqué, bien que ce soit super important. Il suffit juste de ne pas trop en mettre sous peine de voir la pate couler sur les composants, ce qui est pas conseillé. Mais au pire, un coup de sopalain et hop.


----------



## nicogala (15 Octobre 2004)

Hmmm hmmm... sans vouloir t'offenser, en lisant bien les posts tu verra que c'est plutôt du flou et de la contradiction qu'il entraine dans la documentation officielle que l'on parle...
on se doute que c'est pas la mer à boire, mais ce n'est pas anodin non plus et comme il n'y a aucune... oh et puis t'as qu'à lire les posts!


----------



## quark67 (15 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm hmmm... sans vouloir t'offenser, en lisant bien les posts tu verra que c'est plutôt du flou et de la contradiction qu'il entraine dans la documentation officielle que l'on parle...
> on se doute que c'est pas la mer à boire, mais ce n'est pas anodin non plus et comme il n'y a aucune... oh et puis t'as qu'à lire les posts!



J'ai démonté mon imac pour mettre en pratique une suggestion lue sur le forum de discussion du site d'Apple afin de contrer des kernels panic à répétition sur mon imac G4, causés par une carte graphique défaillante.

Le résultat est au-delà de toutes espérences : l'écran LCD ne s'allume plus. Sûr que comme ça, j'aurais plus de kernel panic m'invitant à redémarrer scéance tenante.

Plus d'infos dans le sujet que je vais poster dans quelques instants.


----------

